

Ask HN: Any good open source sports games? - kenjackson

Despite the fact that most devs at one point or another have wanted to do a game -- and sports games are among the best selling -- why are there no open source sports games?<p>I was looking at the trailer for NBA 2K12 and just awestruck by how nice it looked.  I thought for a second, maybe I could spend some time and contribute to an open source version.  Alas, there's really nothing.<p>Does anyone know of a good baseball, basketball, football, soccer, hockey open source games?
======
MaxWendkos
Ken, can you please e-mail me? max@fanbeat.com

